# Southern Inferno and Timber Mountain Kennels Hunt



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Not the greatest video and not the biggest hog, just a nice little sow, but Im still happy to get something on video. Anyone thats been on a hunt know its not easy with everything thats going on.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Awesome. Very nicely compiled considering the lack of footage. Friggin' cool that you got it on film!
And I just can't get enough of them red dogs!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks reddoggy. Really had a blast on this hunt. Cant wait to get out in the woods again.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Nice team work  Great video.


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2010)

cool video. I need to try that.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great video!I've always wondered how all that goes down.Looks like good times.Thanks for sharing!


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Man! That really takes focus on the part of the catch dog, huh? I think Terra would enjoy that, but I also know her well enough to know that she would enjoy grabbing one of the bay dogs just as much.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

ha this is a bad a## video..loved it...great looking dogs..I want to run through the woods with you guys


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great vid, that was totally awesome.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments folks.

Baha- your girl might suprise you. Hemi acts like a fool at shows, but has done fine in the woods. I think something just turns on in a good dog when they get on the hunt. The bay dogs also pay no attention to the catch dog so its not like two bulldogs locking eyes with eachother or anything.


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

AWESOME VIDEO! something id love to do but as far as i know no hogs here plenty of deer tho!


----------



## tablerock (Oct 15, 2009)

That was awesome! Thank you for sharing. I have really come to LOVE hog hunting and just wish I could get me a dog to hunt with, but other things are priority now.

BTW...I LOVE the song you chose...one of my favorite ever...never will forget the movie where they pan onto the reptile cage and die cast motorcycles!

- Sara


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Great video!! Hemi is so beautiful and a very impressive dog to boot! She reminds me alot of my Syd, I bet Sydney would really enjoy a hog hunt!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Oh SI, you know how much I LOVE your dogs but this video makes m elove them even more, I know that Phoenix would LOVE to do this, is where he comes from his sire was a catch dog, he is also DA, very, so that is my only reason for not doing a hunt with him, but I love to hog hunt, nasty little b**tards, lol

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

very cool that was a great video i like the music you put on it. i just trapped some lil hogs like that sow the other day but alot smaller. should make for good trainers


----------



## CINCINNATIBULLIES (Jan 15, 2009)

LOVE IT! doing your thing boys. much respect!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks folks


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Really nice video and good quality. Nice catch also! 

Enzo saw some hogs for his first time on my friends property. Was a lil confused as to what they were since they were in cages


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Just as an fyi my good buddy Mike will be providing a few guided hunts. I will be coming along with Hemi on a few to help out. If your intrested in experienceing the thrill of a hog hunt PM me for contact info.


----------



## MrCanela (Jan 11, 2010)

awsome video ughh i want a pup from your kennel soo bad but im waiting 2 years to get another dog...


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Southern Inferno said:


> Not the greatest video and not the biggest hog, just a nice little sow, but Im still happy to get something on video. Anyone thats been on a hunt know its not easy with everything thats going on.
> 
> YouTube - Southern Inferno and Timber Mountain Kennel Hunt


:goodpost:
This is a good example of what "pit bulls" are for. "The original game bred bulldog went into the fighting pit; forever dubbed, Pit Bull."(SLC)

Did you train em to the kill spot or is he a natural kill dog? I have only seen a hand full of natural kill dogs. We've discussed hogs and dogs before, so theres nothing to say except :clap: I like your kill dog.. Natural kill dogs are the best bear dogs because while one has the bears attention the other jumps up on the back grabbing that killzone :clap: I would like to see that dog runnin hot... Not much on hounds and curs so in that fashion I guess I alienate myself.


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Every region, terrain and individual hunter has their own prefered hunting method. I personally dont care much for Dogos, just not my prefrerence in dog and I dont believe they would do well here, but for some fellows there is nothing better. Its all subjective. 

Hemi is a good young dog, I believe she has a lot of promise. She has impressed me thus far.


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*awesome*

that was so cool!! thanks for sharing


----------

